# Mailman



## lusim (25. März 2012)

Hallo,

wie installiere ich unter einem ispconfig3 debian Server mailman nachträglich?
Eine Mailliste angelegt sage mir no Maillist server found
ein apt-get install mailman funktionierte nicht und führte zu vielen Fehlern,
welche ich duch ein copy eines samples mm_cfg.py korrigeren konnte, da diese vorher immer leer war. 

Nun habe ich unter /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf eine mm_cfg.py.master
gefunden, was müsste ich mit dieser machen?

Bin bisher dieser Anleitung gefolgt:
HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Mailman auf einem ISPConfig3 Server einrichten

Allerdings erhalte ich nun, statt unter der Domain des auszuführenden in einem web welches die geringste ID hat, folgende Meldung:


```
[Sun Mar 25 23:31:21 2012] [error] [client 88.152.149.81] suexec policy violation: see suexec log for more details
[Sun Mar 25 23:31:21 2012] [error] [client 88.152.149.81] Premature end of script headers: admin
```


```
[2012-03-25 23:33:12]: uid: (5009/web17) gid: (5007/client3) cmd: admin
[2012-03-25 23:33:12]: command not in docroot (/usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/admin)
```
Gibt es irgend wo ein repo zum install solcher Dienste explizite für ISPconfig welches ich noch nicht kenne?

Danke euch!


----------



## lusim (7. Apr. 2012)

Ich habe nun versucht mit symlinks zu arbeiten, aber das funktioniert auch nicht - gleiche Fehlermeldung obwohl:


```
#ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/mailman/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/
ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/mailman/ /var/www/mailman/

# And the public archives:
Alias /pipermail/ /var/lib/mailman/archives/public/
# Logos:
Alias /images/mailman/ /usr/share/images/mailman/

#ScriptAlias /mailman/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/
ScriptAlias /mailman/ /var/www/mailman/

<Directory  /var/www/mailman/>
    AllowOverride None
    Options ExecCGI
    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>

...
```


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2012)

Das Problem in Deinem Fall ist suexec, das nicht in Verbindung mit mailman funktioniert da suexec den Installationsort von Mailman für unsicher hält. das ganze hat also nichts direkt mit ISPconfig zu tun sondern ist nur eine Uverträglichkeit vom´n mailman mit apache suexec.

Die einfachste Lösung dafür ist wie folgt:

Lege eine neue Webseite lists.deinedomain.tld an über die alle Listen administriert werden (also die aller domains) und schalte für dieses Web einfach kein suexec an.


----------



## lusim (11. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe nun eine subdomain angelegt und kein suexec.
nun rufe ich auf:
mailman.domain.tld/cgi-bin/mailman/
oder eben ohne cgi-bin.

Dann erhalte ich 403 forbidden.

Weiterhin ist mir gerade folgendes bei einem ISPConfig udate aufgefallen:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/mailman/bin/mailmanctl", line 106, in <module>
    from Mailman import mm_cfg
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/mm_cfg.py", line 76
    DEFAULT_SERVER_LANGUAGE = 'de'
                             ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax
Restarting Mailman master qrunner: mailmanctl
```
Also noch mal für dumme:


apt-get install mailman
newlist mailman
entsprechend in /etc/aliases eintragen
newaliases
postfix und mailman konfigurieren
apache2 config anlegen (siehe oben)
update ispconfig
domain ohne suexec anlegen
subdomain.domain.tld/pfad zu mailman aufrufen
Weiterhin bekomme ich folgende Fehler bei check_perms -f:

```
root@static:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install# check_perms -f
/var/lib/mailman/bin falsche GID (ist: root, soll: list) (korrigiere)
/var/lib/mailman/icons falsche GID (ist: root, soll: list) (korrigiere)
/var/lib/mailman/templates falsche GID (ist: root, soll: list) (korrigiere)
/var/lib/mailman/mail falsche GID (ist: root, soll: list) (korrigiere)
/var/lib/mailman/locks falsche GID (ist: root, soll: list) (korrigiere)
/var/lib/mailman/cron falsche GID (ist: root, soll: list) (korrigiere)
/var/lib/mailman/cgi-bin falsche GID (ist: root, soll: list) (korrigiere)
/var/lib/mailman/Mailman falsche GID (ist: root, soll: list) (korrigiere)
/var/lib/mailman/scripts falsche GID (ist: root, soll: list) (korrigiere)
/var/lib/mailman/logs falsche GID (ist: root, soll: list) (korrigiere)
Probleme aufgetreten:  10
```


```
/etc/init.d/mailman start
Starting Mailman master qrunner: mailmanctl.
```
edit:
der aufruf funktioniert: http://mailman.domain.tld/cgi-bin/mailman/admin/ 
aber wo stelle ich das Passwort für die Listen erzeugung ein und funktioniert dies entsprechend auch über ISPConfig?
Den erstelle ich über ISPConfig eine Mailliste, kennt mailman diese nicht!!


----------



## lusim (11. Apr. 2012)

Mit 
mmsitepass habe ich nun das Passwort gesetzt,
allerdings erhalte ich beim anlegen der Liste (cgi-bin/mailman/create) folgenden Fehler:

*[SIZE=+2]Fehler: [/SIZE]Unbekannter virtueller host: mailman.xyz.de*


----------



## lusim (11. Apr. 2012)

Nun gut,... nach dem gedöhn mit ISpConfig update (SVN) etc.
erhalte ich nun folgenden Fehler:

http://mailman.xyz.de/cgi-bin/mailman/admin/

```
[B]Bug in Mailman version <undetermined>[/B]

 [B]We're sorry, we hit a bug![/B]

  Please inform the webmaster for this site of this problem.  Printing of traceback and other system information has been explicitly inhibited, but the webmaster can find this information in the Mailman error logs.
```
Zudem stand ja im log:

```
/etc/init.d/mailman restart
Restarting Mailman master qrunner: mailmanctlTraceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/mailman/bin/mailmanctl", line 107, in <module>
    from Mailman import Utils
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Utils.py", line 368, in <module>
    def MakeRandomPassword(length=mm_cfg.MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH):
AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH'
```
Zudem:

```
root@static:/home/toor# check_perms
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/sbin/check_perms", line 47, in <module>
    from Mailman.mm_cfg import MAILMAN_USER, MAILMAN_GROUP
ImportError: cannot import name MAILMAN_USER
```


----------

